# Kampf gegen die Pollen - jedes Jahr dasselbe



## peltorkid (14. Mai 2017)

Hallo allerseits!

 

Mein Tag hat eigentlich super schön begonnen. Ich habe ausschlafen können, habe Muttertag nur aus der Ferne gefeiert (Mama hat einen Blumenstrauß zugeschickt bekommen ) und wir hatten richtig schönes Wetter. Den Tag wollte ich dann ganz entspannt mit meinen Hunden draußen im Freien verbringen. Ich komplett ausgerüstet mit Kackisackerln, Leckerlis und Sandwich und Wasser spazier also los. Woran hab ich natürlich nicht gedacht: an meine Allergietabletten.

 

Da die letzten Tage eher schlechtes Wetter herrschte und es zwischendurch auch mal im letzten Monat schneite, habe ich mir über die Pollenallergie gar keine Gedanken machen müssen. Aber jetzt mit dem schönen warmen Wetter gehts wieder los. Und es nervt einfach nur. 

 

Mein Tag endete dann eigentlich schrecklich mit geschwollenen Augen und Atembeschwerden. Morgen muss ich mir wieder welche einpacken.

 

Kennt ihr das Problem mit den Pollen auch? Nervt euch das auch so sehr?


----------



## Aun (14. Mai 2017)

da ich als kind in dreck und scheisse aufgewachsen bin, bin ich leider nicht allergisch gegen organische/vegane/glutenhaltige dinge. nervt mich nicht, muss manchmal schmunzeln. es tut mir für betroffene, gerade im bekanntenkreis, weh. ^^


----------



## spectrumizer (14. Mai 2017)

Oft lassen sich Allergien auf Umwelteinflüsse und -gifte zurückführen, wie z.B. Waschmittel, Weichspüler, falsche Ernährung (industrielle Nahrung, McDonald's & Co, Konservierungsstoffe, etc.), usw. Auch übermäßige Hygiene, Desinfektionsmittel, etc. führen dazu. Auch der Lebenswandel. Und manche würden auch sagen, dass Elektrosmog und die zunehmende Strahlenbelastung (Smartphone, Wireless, ...) mit verantwortlich sind.
Und genauso oft lassen sich solche Probleme auch mit unkonventionellen Mitteln behandeln. "Allergietabletten" der Pharmaindustrie behandeln nur die Symptome, aber nicht die Ursache. Allergien bedeuten ja im Grunde nur, dass das Immunsystem auf eigentlich ganz normale Situationen komplett überreagiert und ausflippt.

Ich hatte vor Jahren Neurodermitis-Probleme und unwissentlich eine Laktoseintoleranz. Unwissentlich heißt, dass es mir mehr und mehr nach dem Konsum von Milch bzw. Milch-haltigen Produkten dreckig ging, ich Bauchkrämpfe und üblen Stuhlgang hatte. Damals wusste ich aber noch nicht mal, dass es überhaupt sowas wie "Laktoseintoleranz" gibt, da ich immer mit Butter, Milch und Kakao, etc. aufgewachsen bin.
Ich war dann wegen einer anderen Sache (über 10 Jahre chronische Schmerzen in der Hüfte, für die die Schulmedizin keine Ursache oder Erklärung fand) bei einem "etwas anderen Arzt", der das dann bei mir festgestellt hat. Seine Behandlungsmethoden waren unter anderem Akupunktur, komplette Nahrungsumstellung (dh striktes Verbot von Laktose- und Gluten-haltigen Produkten), ein paar Nahrungsergänzungsmittel und mir wurde täglicher Sport verdonnert. Und das hat wirklich geholfen. Die Neurodermitis zwischen den Fingern, Ellbogen und Knien verschwand komplett, meine Verdauung ist wieder in Ordnung und die Schmerzen sind mit der Zeit auch verschwunden. Das war vor ca. 10 Jahren.
Ich ernähre mich heute zwar hauptsächlich immer noch Laktose- und Glutenfrei, aber nicht weil ich es "muss", sondern weil es mir gut tut und ich es will. Ich kann aber trotzdem wieder Eis essen, Pizza und Käse und auch ab und zu mal zu McDoof, ohne dass es mir danach schlecht geht oder ich Verdauungsprobleme bekomme. Wobei McDoof-Futter sowieso immer wie Steine im Magen liegt. 

Wenn du magst, kann ich dir einen Arzt empfehlen. Einfach PM an mich.


----------



## Manowar (15. Mai 2017)

da ich als kind in dreck und scheisse aufgewachsen bin, bin ich leider nicht allergisch gegen organische/vegane/glutenhaltige dinge. nervt mich nicht, muss manchmal schmunzeln. es tut mir für betroffene, gerade im bekanntenkreis, weh. ^^

Bei mir genau das selbe, trotzdem war ich gegen Büsche und Gräser allergisch. Kam so im Alter von ~14.

Da ich in den USA aufgewachsen bin und knapp 300 Sonnentage hatte, war ich wirklich IMMER draußen.

Hier in DE auch immer draußen gewesen, durch den Sport dann auch im Regen. Urlaube auf Bauernhöfen etc.. trotzdem Allergiker geworden. Also das schützt leider nicht 

Hab ne Desensibilisierung gemacht und seitdem ists gut.

 

Hab ich Gestern erst erfahren (meine bessere Hälfte braucht den Mist):

Die Allergietablette Abends auf leeren Magen nehmen. Soll viel besser sein.

 

Allergien kommen häufig wegen Kreuzallergien so richtig durch. 

Du verträgst z.B, Äpfel vllt nicht so gut und reagierst dann richtig dreckig wegen einer Birke, die du normal locker wegstecken würdest.

 

Ich find das Thema interessant, wenn auch richtig nervig.

Hab früher sehr gerne Nüsse gegessen. Haselnuss kann ich vergessen.. schmeckt mir und dann fängt das große Jucken im Hals an  <_<


----------



## Aun (15. Mai 2017)

Hab früher sehr gerne Nüsse gegessen. Haselnuss kann ich vergessen.. schmeckt mir und dann fängt das große Jucken im Hals an  <_<

 

foltermethode für manowar: nutellaboarding ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (15. Mai 2017)

Lasst Aun doch einfach seinen Hipsterhass ausleben. Ich finde diesen ökotrophologischen Terrorismus auch anstrengend, aber lass die Leute halt essen - oder eher nicht essen - was sie wollen.

Einfach Antihistaminika schlucken und gut ist.


----------



## Schrottinator (15. Mai 2017)

Es ist keine Allergie aber bei uns zu Hause merkt man auch die dicke Luft von den ganzen Pollen. Allerdings braucht man zur Zeit auch niocht das Auto waschen, da nach ein paar Stunden es eh wieder komplett gelb ist.


----------



## peltorkid (17. Mai 2017)

Hey Leute!

Danke für eure Antworten!

 

 


Oft lassen sich Allergien auf Umwelteinflüsse und -gifte zurückführen, wie z.B. Waschmittel, Weichspüler, falsche Ernährung (industrielle Nahrung, McDonald's & Co, Konservierungsstoffe, etc.), usw. Auch übermäßige Hygiene, Desinfektionsmittel, etc. führen dazu. Auch der Lebenswandel. Und manche würden auch sagen, dass Elektrosmog und die zunehmende Strahlenbelastung (Smartphone, Wireless, ...) mit verantwortlich sind.
Und genauso oft lassen sich solche Probleme auch mit unkonventionellen Mitteln behandeln. "Allergietabletten" der Pharmaindustrie behandeln nur die Symptome, aber nicht die Ursache. Allergien bedeuten ja im Grunde nur, dass das Immunsystem auf eigentlich ganz normale Situationen komplett überreagiert und ausflippt.

Wenn du magst, kann ich dir einen Arzt empfehlen. Einfach PM an mich.

ok, kurz nochmal zurück zum Anfang und damit ich die Kernaussage richtig verstehe: MCDONALDS VERURSACHT ALLERGIEN?! Oder meinst du prinzipiell (extrem) schlechte Ernährung hat darauf einen Einfluss?

Ist der Arzt zufällig in Österreich, genauer gesagt Wien, ansässig? Und welche Alternativen gibts denn noch zu den klassischen Allergietabletten? Nur solche Heilpraktiker? Ich bin für so unkonventionelle Sachen eigentlich eh sehr offen, weil die eh meistens immer besser sind, aber nicht so weit verbreitet, weil sie nicht genug Geld einnehmen. So wie es die Pharmaindustrie aber braucht. 

 


Hab ich Gestern erst erfahren (meine bessere Hälfte braucht den Mist):

Die Allergietablette Abends auf leeren Magen nehmen. Soll viel besser sein.

 

Wirklich auf leeren Magen? Ich kann mir gar nicht vorstellen, dass das so gesund ist. Ich glaube eher, dass das die Magenschleimwände kaputt macht. Das ist ja schließlich ein Antihistaminikum und sowas kann einen schon den Magen oder sonstiges kaputt machen. Aber vielleicht nimmt sie ja irgendwelche speziellen, die schonender sind?

 


Lasst Aun doch einfach seinen Hipsterhass ausleben. Ich finde diesen ökotrophologischen Terrorismus auch anstrengend, aber lass die Leute halt essen - oder eher nicht essen - was sie wollen.

Einfach Antihistaminika schlucken und gut ist.

Nein eben nicht. Weil Antihistaminika nicht gut für den Körper sind und der dagegen auch immun werden kann und dann wirken die nicht mehr. Und wenn mans dann wirklich braucht, ist man komplett aufgeschmissen. Aber vielleicht reagier auch nur ICH so empfindlich auf dieses Thema, weil ich nicht mal Medikamente nehme, wenn ich die Grippe oder Kopfschmerzen hab. Ich sitz das eigentlich immer durch und versuchs mit Tees und Suppe. Oder bei Kopfschmerzen mit so speziellen Massagen.


----------



## Manowar (17. Mai 2017)

Ok, man sollte da vllt wirklich erwähnen, dass es nur um Cetirizin geht.

 

Und Nutella geht klar!

Mit seltenen Ausnahmen kann ich alles essen, wo die Nüsse verarbeitet wurden (gekocht, gebacken, etc).


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (17. Mai 2017)

Und impfen ist geplanter Volksmord.


----------



## tripmeup (18. Mai 2017)

Der Körper kann wirklich auch gegen Antihistaminika immun werden, das wäre mir neu? Aber kommt ja wahrscheinlich auch drauf an. welches man über wlechen Zeitraum einnimmt und in was für einer Dosierung?

Uff, da bin ich dann doch froh die eher natürliche Alternative gewählt zu haben.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (18. Mai 2017)

Also nimmst du für deine Trips auch nur natürliches, interessant!


----------



## tripmeup (21. Mai 2017)

Nun ja, ich reagiere nicht immer gut auf Medikamente und ich finde einen natürlicheren Weg immer besser, einfach um sich weniger Stress anzutun im Körper, dasi st nicht immer einfach aber oftmals muss man da erst viel recherchieren und auch sehen auf was der eigene Körper denn anschlägt.

Bei mir sind das Wachteleier, die funktionieren ähnlich dem Antihistaminika und sind eine natürliche Basis, aber zusätzlich sehe ich natürlich zu, dass ich in der Allergiezeit wenig rausgehe, wenn dann mich danach gut dusche inklusive dem Haarewaschen und die Strassenkleidung wird schon gleich in der Wohnung abgelegt. Zusätzlich eben nur lüften wenn es etwas sich geleegt hat draußen und nicht bei offenem Fenster schlafen in der Nacht.


----------



## peltorkid (21. Mai 2017)

Ok, man sollte da vllt wirklich erwähnen, dass es nur um Cetirizin geht.

 

 

Naja sollte man aber ehrlich gesagt auch nicht unterschätzen. Vielleicht hat deine Freundin einen unfassbar stabilen und kämpferischen Magen, aber Medikamente auf Dauer auf leeren Magen zu nehmen,macht die Magenschleimwand kaputt und man kann auf Dauer davon Gastritis oder Sodbrennen bekommen. Dasselbe passiert auch bei Aspirin oder Schmerztabletten. Also für meinen empfindlichen Magen wäre das nicht. 

 

Und Glückwunsch zum Nutella   

 

 


Und impfen ist geplanter Volksmord.

 

Ist das dein Ernst oder trollst du gerade nur 

Ich meine, es gibt schon Impfungen die meiner Meinung nach sinnvoll sind. 

 


Bei mir sind das Wachteleier, die funktionieren ähnlich dem Antihistaminika und sind eine natürliche Basis, aber zusätzlich sehe ich natürlich zu, dass ich in der Allergiezeit wenig rausgehe, wenn dann mich danach gut dusche inklusive dem Haarewaschen und die Strassenkleidung wird schon gleich in der Wohnung abgelegt. Zusätzlich eben nur lüften wenn es etwas sich geleegt hat draußen und nicht bei offenem Fenster schlafen in der Nacht.

 

Wachteleier?! Sicher, dass es die Wachteleier sind, die die bei deiner Allergie helfen und nicht deine Umgangsweise mit der Kleidung und dem Wetter? Früher habe ich nämlich ziemlich oft Wachteleier gegessen und hatte trotzdem eine Allergie.


----------



## Schrottinator (22. Mai 2017)

Das mit dem Impfen war Sarkasmus.


----------



## tripmeup (25. Mai 2017)

Da würde mich interessieren wie viel denn viel ist? Das kann man natürlich gar nicht erst reinholen, was man da essen müsste anstatt dass man Alleovite Immun einnimmt, bin da eben der Verfechter der Nahrungsergänzer.

Und zum Thema Medis - wenn notwendig sollte man sich auch immer mit überlegen ob man diese mit Magenschutz einnimmt, das ist wirklich um einiges verträglicher dann.


----------



## peltorkid (26. Mai 2017)

Nahrungsmittelergänzungen gegen Allergien? Das klingt ein bisschen zu schön um wahr zu sein.

Wenn du ein Verfechter davon bist, heißt dass, dass du die auch nimmst? Wenn ja, wirken sie? Wie viel musst du nehmen? Und wieso schlägt mir sowas mein Arzt nicht vor?


----------



## Belo79 (26. Mai 2017)

Bei mir fing es mit ca. 12 Jahren an. Teilweise war es so schlimm, dass ich nicht mal in dei Schule gehen konnte (ok, das fand ich jetzt nicht so schlimm :-) ).

Seit ein paar Jahren ist es deutlich besser geworden und die Auswirkungen lassen sich ertragen. Seit 2 Jahren nehme ich in der Hochzeit (Gräser und Birke) Fenofexadin, damit bin ich zu 90% beschwerdefrei.


----------



## peltorkid (1. Juni 2017)

Richtig krass belo79! Also nicht nur, dass es damals bei dir soo schlimm war, sondern auch dass es jetzt besser geworden ist. Ich glaube, du bist der Erste, von dem ich gehört habe, dass es über die Jahre besser wurde. Normalerweise beklagen sich viele, dass es schlimmer wurde, weil die Pollenbelastung so stark gestiegen ist. Bist du vielleicht umgezogen?

 

Weil an Orten, an denen die CO2 Belastung hoch ist, ist auch die Pollenbelastung erhöht, weil die Pollen die Abgase regelrecht als Dünger für ihre Verbreitung nutzen.


----------



## tripmeup (1. Juni 2017)

Ja, wie ich denn geschrieben habe, bin ich es selbst der auch allergisch reagiert und habe es einfach probiert nachdem mir dazu geraten wurde, ich sehe bei mir eine Besserung, wenn ich auch mit Abstand davor anfange dies einzunehmen und dann bei Bedarf erhöhe auf bis zu sechs Kapseln.


----------



## peltorkid (7. Juni 2017)

Ja es ist ja nur eine Nahrungsergänzung, im schlimmsten Fall scheidets der Körper eh wieder aus 

Ich werde es einfach mal ausprobieren, weil neugierig hast du mich ehrlich gesagt schon damit gemacht.


----------



## Stefan101975 (26. Juli 2017)

Ich bin auch jahrelang mit einer Pollenallergie herum gelaufen. Hatte alles möglich an Medikamenten ausprobiert, jedoch hat alles nur kurz Zeit geholfen. Was mir richtig geholfen hat, ist fast gar nichts mehr zu nehmen. War zwar keine schöne Zeit, jedoch wurde es mit der Zeit immer besser. Die letzten zwei Jahre hatte ich fast gar nichts mehr.


----------



## Korgor (28. Juli 2017)

Bei mir ging die Pollenallergie mit ca. 10 Jahren los, da bin ich mit meiner Seifenkiste durch ein Feld

mit Löwenzahn gelaufen und als ich zu Hause ankam waren meine Augen angeschwollen und ich hatte

Atembeschwerden. Meine Eltern haben mich daraufhin direkt ins Auto gepackt und mich ins

Krankenhaus gefahren. Da gab es dann einen Allergietest.

Ich bekam dann eine Hyposensibilisierung welche bis jetzt anhält, mittlerweile bin ich 26.

Da musste man jeden Tag ein paar Tropfen unter die Zunge nehmen und ein paar Minuten warten.

Ich weiß allerdings nicht mehr wie lange ich die eingenommen habe, war bestimmt ein Jahr oder so.

Heutzutage kann man das wie ich mitbekommen habe mit Spritzen oder weiterhin mit Tropfen machen.


----------

